# uTorrent Daten löschen



## LiquidCenTi (9. Juni 2013)

*uTorrent Daten löschen*

Hallo,
Dem Bruder einer guten Freundin ist gestern die 2. Abmahnung ins Haus geflattert.
Dies soll jetzt keine Rechtsberatung werden, aber ich wollte fragen, ob es reicht uTorrent einfach nur zu löschen damit anderen die Uploads nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.
Direkt nach der ersten Abmahnung hat er nämlich uTorrent und alle Ordner davon gelöscht. Reicht das?
Was noch sehr merkwürdig ist, ist dass bei der einen Abmahnkanzlei ein anderes Datum und eine andere ip-Adresse steht als bei der andern Kanzlei. Wie kann das sein? Das Album wurde sicher nur 1 Mal runtergeladen.
Würde mich sehr über Antwort freuen.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*



> Dem Bruder einer guten Freundin ist gestern die 2. Abmahnung ins Haus geflattert.


Ich will nicht pessimistisch klingen, aber: Sollte er nen Chart Container gesaugt haben,
macht euch auf ein paar Mehr Abmahnungen gefasst. 



> eine andere ip-Adresse


Das ist normal, du kriegst vom ISP regelmäßig ne neue IP.

Hier ist keine Rechtsberatung erlaubt, aber hier solltest du genug Informationen finden (Stichwort
modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung...)

Initiative AW3P

*Ganz wichtig: Haltet euch an die Fristen !*


----------



## joasas (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*

Und unterschreibt nicht alles und gebt nicht irgendwelche Erklärungen ab, lasst das durch einen Juristen klären. Nein, auch kein Entschuldigungsbrief oder sonstigen Quatsch oder Bitten um Gnade...


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*

Ab zum Anwalt damit. Rechne schon mal mit 200 bis 300€ ein, kommt auf die Härte an. Als Tipp gebe ich dir, unterschreib nix ohne mit dein Anwalt geredet zu haben.


darf ich fragen was für eine Firma dir angeschrieben hat? 

,das löschen bringt dir jetzt nix mehr, die ip und Datum inkl Zeit zählt. Die Firmen beauftragen Geld eintreiber Firmen, und drohen mit tausenden von euros. Geh zum Anwalt denn nur er kann dir jetzt nur noch helfen.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*



> lasst das durch einen Juristen klären


Häufig wird einfach eine modifizierte
Unterlassungserklärung empfohlen.

Liegt daran, dass es sich für die geldgeilen Blutsauger eh nicht lohnt,
da weiter nachzuhaken, denn dann können sie eh nicht mehr als die geforderte
Summe rauspressen (denn der Unterlassung hast du ja zugestimmt,
aber kein Schuldgeständinis abgegeben, ganz anders bei den beigelieferten
Unterlassungserklärungen), und der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht.

Ganz anders bei irgendwelchen Entschuldigungsbriefen,
oder wenn man Fristen nicht einhält, wie du ja auch schon angesprochen hast.



> Geh zum Anwalt denn nur er kann dir jetzt nur noch helfen.


Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber wenn du keinerlei Erfahrung mit solchen
Fällen hast, solltest du hier nicht posten. Es gibt genug Fälle, wo Anwälte
alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht haben, weil sie keine Ahnung von der Thematik haben.

Ich habe einen Fall in der Familie. 

Wenn dann ein richtiger Medienanwalt, aber der kostet.

Sollte hier schon Rechtsberatung enthalten sein, bitte löschen lieber Mod.
Habe versucht mich so allgemein auszudrücken, wie möglich.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*

Hatte selbst mal so ein Fall an der backe. Ich weiß wo von ich sprech!

Hab eine modifizierte Unterlassungs erklären geladen, habs Sie etwas abgeändert, hab Sie mein Anwalt vorgelegt, das ganze lief dann nur noch über Anwalt, am Ende hab ich mein Anwalt bezahlt, 280€ und gut war's. Ist nun parr Jahre her! Bin seit Jahren ein ganz lieber.

Die Geldeintreiber haben meine Unterlassungs Erklärung anerkannt. 

War schon eine größerer Sache, am Anfang, sucht euch bloß ein guten Anwalt der in dem Gebiet gut ist. Ignoriert den Brief bloß nicht, es folgen weiterer und das ganze wird nur schlimmer reagiert sofort. Aber ohne Kosten kommst du nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*



> Ich weiß wo von ich sprech!


Wenn ich deinen Post lese: Leider nein,
es geht auch ohne Anwalt, und ohne Kosten.

Ob der TO einen Anwalt aufsucht oder nicht, ist allein seine Sache.
Wenn du dir Erfahrungsberichte in Foren zum Thema durchliest,
geht es in den allermeisten Fällen ohne. 

Unsere Abmahnanwälte wollen schnelles Geld, wer sich informiert
und eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abgibt, hat nichts zu befürchten,
wenn die Kanzlei dann immer noch Geld fordert, sollte ein Anwalt eingeschaltet werden.

Ich habe es doch selbst erlebt, Anwalt meint (sinngemäß): 'kein Problem, das mach ich mit
links' und sorgt für zusätzliche Kosten und utopische Drohungen.

Leider habe ich mich erst danach mit der Thematik beschäftigt, großer Fehler.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*

Naja muss jeder für sich entscheiden, bin nun hier raus.

Ich weiß das es so einfach nicht getan ist.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*



> Ich weiß das es so einfach nicht getan ist.


Diese Arroganz  Dann erklär
mir doch mal, wie es wirklich ist. 

Genau, das kannst du von deinem Fall auf tausende Abmahnvereine
schließen 

Ja, in einigen Fällen reicht es den Kanzleien nicht, aber du hast bereits
eine Erklärung zur Unterlassung abgegeben, im schlimmsten
Fall fordern sie noch die in der Abmahnung angegebene Summe,
aber das war's.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Juni 2013)

Also danke schonmal für die ganze Hilfe. 

Aber meine eigentliche Frage war: 
1. der bruder der Freundin ist erst 14 und seine Eltern haben ausdrücklich gesagt er darf nichts runterladen. Ist ne Abmahnung gegen ein Kind rechtens?
2. utorrent läd ja während des Downloads auch Hoch. Wenn in der Abmahnung steht er muss aufhören das Album für andere zugänglich zu machen ist das dann nachdem utorrent und die ordner gelöscht si d nicht mehr zugänglich?


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*

@Infinty
Mir ist es egal was du von mir hören willst! Alles was ich schrieb ist die Wahrheit. Ob Du Sie mir glaubst oder nicht ist mir egal.

Ich bleib dabei, Anwalt! Geht zum Anwalt.


----------



## TempestX1 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: uTorrent Daten löschen*



LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Also danke schonmal für die ganze Hilfe.
> 
> Aber meine eigentliche Frage war:
> 1. der bruder der Freundin ist erst 14 und seine Eltern haben ausdrücklich gesagt er darf nichts runterladen. Ist ne Abmahnung gegen ein Kind rechtens?


Die Abmahnung geht wohl eher gegen den Anschlussinhaber (Eltern) statt gegen das Kind. Wenn das Kind die Abmahnung erhält dann frage ich mich wo das Kind überall seine Daten preis gibt und ob das eine echte Abmahnung ist. 

Ansonsten : Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern (verletzt) und Anschlussinhaber haftet, sollte aber mit einem Anwalt geklärt werden.


> 2. utorrent läd ja während des Downloads auch Hoch. Wenn in der Abmahnung steht er muss aufhören das Album für andere zugänglich zu machen ist das dann nachdem utorrent und die ordner gelöscht si d nicht mehr zugänglich?


Er muss die Daten löschen und die Torrent File (aus uTorrent). uTorrent oder andere BitTorrent Clients selbst sind nicht illegal, so kann man legal etliche Betriebssyteme über BitTorrent laden (z.B. Linux-Distributionen ) oder Creative Commons Musik etc. nur sollte man damit keine illegalen Sachen runterladen (Copyright geschützte Software, Musik, Filme etc.). Das betrifft aber auch One-Klick Hoster (Rapidshare, Mega etc.) sowie andere Hoster.

--

Die Eltern sollten dem Kind Linux installieren, da ist der Rechtezugang besser geregelt als in Windows und das Kind kann keinen bzw. weniger Dummfug machen.
Aber aus Fehler lernt man.


----------

